# For The Boys



## KlassyKay (13 Apr 2004)

A big Hello to you Sweeties!   
I‘m Kay and I‘m here to help brighten your day!
While I won‘t even profess to know (or talk) about army stuff, I DO however, have a special place in my heart for all the Canadian Troops, both home and abroad, and I have been on a mission of Morale Support for well over a year now, doing my part by bringing a smile to as many Canadian Soldiers as possible.

Mike has been sweet enough to set up a folder for me in the photos section where I can upload my Dedication Pics to share with you all.  I do hope you will enjoy them!  FOR THE BOYS  http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?album=ZMisc/ForTheBoys 

I am constantly filling my mail bag with glossies to send to the troops on tour, so if you know a soldier who could use a little *smile* in their mail call, just send me their name, rank and address and I‘d be delighted to mail an autographed Pin-Up postcard to them.  Many of the troops have no family at all and getting mail from a stranger is better than getting no mail at all!  Every little bit helps!

So Kisses to you all my Fellow Canadians     (yes, I‘m a Canuck too - Vancouver, BC)  Hope you‘re all having a most delicious day, filled with all things Klassy and Sassy!

Kisses


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Apr 2004)

They have an old school look to them.  Not bad though.


----------



## KlassyKay (13 Apr 2004)

CFL,
Yes, an old school look indeed!
I have attempted to recapture the look and feel of the classic Pin Up (WWII era) with my *For The Boys* Morale dedications, which I feel is quite lacking in today‘s klass-less Pin Ups. I do hope you will enjoy my Klassy, Sassy rendition!!

Kisses
Kay xoxo


----------



## Superman (13 Apr 2004)

*smiles*


----------



## Tpr.Orange (13 Apr 2004)

THANKS KAY!


----------



## nbk (13 Apr 2004)

Thats is such a nice and thoughtful thing to do. It is really really appreciated. 

I can tell why you have the "Klassy" in your name, because those pictures are quite classy looking. Like you said they have a very old fashioned feel to them, when the beautiful girls were also sophisticated. I especially like the ones on the dock...can‘t think of anything more Canadian then a dock on a quiet lake in the forest.

Its really great to know people outside of our military care about our military.


----------



## Jason Bourne (13 Apr 2004)

That‘ll keep me going through Basic...thanks  :warstory:


----------



## willy (13 Apr 2004)

Kay, allow me to be the first to say that I love you.  Seriously.  I kind of want to marry you, and I think that it would work between us, based primarily on the fact that I‘m also from Vancouver.  

Can I request one of those signed glossies you mentioned for my det?  We are overseas right now, and I think the guys would dig receiving one.  I‘ll send you our mailing address via private message if that‘s cool with you.


----------



## tree hugger (13 Apr 2004)

Kay (or who ever you are) Are you serious?  If so I‘m kinda embarrassed for you!
Hopefully this is just a late April fools joke!


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by tree hugger:
> [qb] Kay (or who ever you are) Are you serious?  If so I‘m kinda embarrassed for you!
> Hopefully this is just a late April fools joke! [/qb]


tree hugger
If you welcomed everyone to the board like that we wouldn‘t have many members now would we. Be nice...  :skull:  

Kay

Wecome aboard.

Slim


----------



## scm77 (13 Apr 2004)

Your embarassed for her??  Alright.

Very nice.  They do look like the old WWII pinup pictures.  Kinda old for me.  No offence, I‘m only 16.


----------



## tree hugger (13 Apr 2004)

Just seemed to be a ditsy thing to do.  You boys are welcoming enough, don‘t you think?  Not enough room on the welcoming wagon for me!


----------



## Duotone81 (13 Apr 2004)

Tree hugger quit being a stick in the mud. She‘s a model and this is her way of showing her support. Theme‘s a little old school for my taste (I prefer the SI ladies) but it still put a smile on this dogs face.


----------



## tree hugger (13 Apr 2004)

Well, I guess this really isn‘t intended to be a joke.  Welcome to the forum Kay and thank-you for setting back womanhood 50 years or so.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2004)

Some one tries to do something nice for us and out come the goofs. tree hugger, if you don‘t have anything half decent to say, shut it.   

Kay, don‘t pay attention to him.     I‘d rather look at you,     in a speedo, than him.


----------



## Korus (13 Apr 2004)

I knew someone would be offended....

It‘s good to see support for the troops, though.


----------



## meni0n (13 Apr 2004)

Awesome pics.


----------



## fusilier955 (13 Apr 2004)

Ignore tree hugger please, your work is much appreciated.  It is refreshing to find someone that is supporting the troops in such a good way, keep on doing what you do!


----------



## AlphaCharlie (13 Apr 2004)

If you get offended by that, wait until you see the rest of the internet!


----------



## brin11 (13 Apr 2004)

When is someone gonna set up some pics for the girls?


----------



## tree hugger (13 Apr 2004)

Kay:  If you want to make a real contribution go to the nearest CFRC and sign up.  Use your brains instead of boobs.
Others:  As a woman, I find this kind of thing annoying and which is why I‘m choosing to voice my displeasure over this.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (13 Apr 2004)

brin11 I already started the waxing of my forest like body Everyone on army.ca Prepare yourselfs

  

And by Prepare I mean Thick Sun Glasses


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2004)

I‘m more offended that a young officer cadet would come on here and demean someone trying to be nice to us. The phrase an "Officer and a Gentleman (or woman)" comes to mind, but obviously not in this case.

OK, now it‘s making sense. Don‘t like it? Don‘t look. Don‘t force your puritanical beliefs on the rest of us. She likes it, we like it. Your rating already took a hit, you‘re not being agreed with.
Leave the lectures and PC at the door. We know your stance, quite jabbering about it and let the rest enjoy.


----------



## fusilier955 (13 Apr 2004)

Definatly not officer like qualities displayed here.


----------



## KlassyKay (13 Apr 2004)

Willy, send me a note with your address and it‘s done!

Korus, indeed, someone is always offended, often times just by the presence of other human beings.  My intent was genuine (and cleared with Mike before hand), and based on the many letters I receive from troops everywhere, my efforts are appreciated enough for me to continue (sorry to all the party-poopers out there!)  

The photos I choose for posting here were done so with the knowledge that many young(er) people also visit here, and pix with a (klassy) x-rating simply wouldn‘t be appropriate.

To those of you with warmth in your heart and who have extended welcome --- thanx!  It truly is appreciated!

I will not amuse ill-wishers with a response to their negative posts since the whole purpose of me being here is to generate some positive energy......but gosh, would someone please give treehugger a lolli-pop!!

Kisses
Kay xoxo


----------



## brin11 (13 Apr 2004)

> I already started the waxing of my forest like body


Oh my god, I think I‘ve gone blind just in time!     

Seriously though, everybody knows that boys like to look at half clothed women.  Amazingly, some women like to look at half clothed men.  We all  know someone poses for those pictures, it just won‘t be me and you, tree hugger.


----------



## willy (13 Apr 2004)

SWEET!  I‘m going to be the det hero!


----------



## winchable (13 Apr 2004)

Easy-Easy Fellas, and Ladies.
No need to pile on, it‘s an opinion and everyone‘s welcome to ‘em, much like the opinion that "Kay will be like a ray of sunshine peering through the clouds of Afghanistan to brighten up a lonely Cpl‘s Barracks." *Mop or tissue anyone?*
On the other hand no need to demean either, a display of displeasure doesn‘t need to include demeaning.

I‘m sure some lonely sonofabitch overseas is going to absolutely love that 8 X 10.

Cheers.


----------



## willy (13 Apr 2004)

Just call me "lonely sonofabitch overseas"!


----------



## Marauder (13 Apr 2004)

tree hugger, you‘re apparently a kaydet, so we understand that you don‘t know any better. Piling on you would be like shooting the day old puppy that pissed on the rug, so I‘ll refrain.

Kay, bravo zulu to you ma‘am. I definately dig the classic pin-up style you have. Very pretty, very smooth. It‘s nice to know there are still people out there who give a crap about Canadian troops, and would take the time and effort to show it. Again, Thank You.


----------



## Superman (13 Apr 2004)

Im just a private so this probably doesnt mean much but thanks for the pictures... its great to see someone out there is supporting our troops.. Thanks alot ma‘am.. hope to be seeing more of you soon!!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Apr 2004)

Can‘t make everyone happy.  Her pics, her choice to post (ie not objectified), not tasteless in the generic sense of the word.  Don‘t like, don‘t look.  I just pray to God we don‘t get tree hugger‘s kind out my way.


----------



## mattoigta (13 Apr 2004)

It‘s good to know that people do care about our troops - and this sure is a good way to show support.

I‘m also a big fan of the classic pin-up style (Bettie Page anyone?)

Thanks Kay


----------



## sdimock (13 Apr 2004)

Hello All,

Reading the post and replies on this thread I wouldn‘t say "Professional" is the first word that comes to mind.

It wasn‘t long ago an image of a woman in a navy setting who looked like a famous fictitious JAG officer was taken down and another showing women in uniform was locked because they were deamed to be inappropriate.

I can‘t say the treatment of the starter of this thread or the treatment of one of the members with a dissenting opinion was handled in a professional manor.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (13 Apr 2004)

If you don‘t like the pictures, don‘t click them.

I don‘t see anyone forcing you to click the link.


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by sdimock:
> [qb] I cann‘t say the treatment of the starter of this thread or the treatment of one of the members with a dissenting opinion was handled in a professional manor. [/qb]


Kay has said that she is here, at the expressed invitation of Mike B, for reasons other than arguing over the current set of hot topics.

When the owner of the house invites a guest over it is ungentlemanly to insult the guest because you don‘t like his or her clothes, ideas or thoughts.

Kay is providing an important and time honoured service to the members of the CF. And until you‘ve been in some godforsaken ****hole for 6 months and felt what it was like I wouldn‘t start preaching!

You, too, can grow up and mind your manners.

Slim


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Apr 2004)

thats what happened to that thread with the women in uniform! I loved that picture


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Apr 2004)

> When is someone gonna set up some pics for the girls?


I‘m workin on it Brin. Hope you like fat, hairy, and white like a codfish       That‘s all I ‘ve got to offer...

Tree hugger - I‘m ashamed to think that I hail from the same province as you. It‘s nice to see someone supporting the Armed Forces - like it or not, you‘d better develop a little finer sensitivity to the morale of your troops, than what you have now. I have seen a ton of moronic posts on this board, but yours pretty much tops them all. Why don‘t you trot over to the elementary school and steal some kid‘s lunch money?

Kay - Does your offer extend to Veterans as well? I know a few that might enjoy receiving a photo from you....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2004)

sdimock,
tree hugger edited her post to make us look like the bad guys. The original was quite inflammatory and completely uncalled for. She got back what she gave is all.


----------



## tree hugger (13 Apr 2004)

I did not change the content of my posts.  Enough said.


----------



## sdimock (13 Apr 2004)

Slim,

I was careful not to express an opinion one way or the other about Kays post.

I agree that,

"Kay has said that she is here, at the expressed invitation of Mike B, for reasons other than arguing over the current set of hot topics.

When the owner of the house invites a guest over it is ungentlemanly to insult the guest because you don‘t like his or her clothes, ideas or thoughts."

And I made referance to that when I said that

"I cann‘t say the treatment of the starter of this thread or the treatment of one of the members with a dissenting opinion was handled in a professional manor."

She is the starter of this thread and was not treated in a professional manner by Treehugger.  

Likewise Treehugger is not beeing treated in a professional manner by some others in this thread.

"Kay is providing an important and time honoured service to the members of the CF."

Thats your opinion and your entitled to it.

"And until you‘ve been in some godforsaken ****hole for 6 months and felt what it was like I wouldn‘t start preaching!"

You don‘t know where I‘ve been and what I‘ve done in my 40 odd years of life so you can stow that comment.

I‘ll continue to preach professionalism thank you very much.

"You, too, can grow up and mind your manners."


----------



## csura2 (13 Apr 2004)

I‘m just wondering how professional all of you boys would think it was if tree hugger or I, or another female CF member would throw pictures up of herself on this forum looking equally "klassy and sassy"? Perhaps, if it‘s such a morale booster, all of the female CF members serving overseas should just start bearing their breasts and donning red lipstick to make "the boys" happy.  

Can none of you modern, educated, military men see how this sort of thing could make some people uncomfortable or offended, particularly your female co-workers?

Don‘t get me wrong, I could care less about Kay‘s pictures being on the forum.  What does bother me is how hard of a time you all are giving tree hugger for simply expressing her dissatisfaction with the objectification of the female body in such an arcane way.  This is a forum afterall.

I‘m fairly new to this forum, so because of the way you guys have treated tree hugger (a loyal and higly rated member) for expressing her opinions, I too am wondering what kind of backlash I will receive for speaking up too.


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by sdimock:
> [qb] Slim,
> You don‘t know where I‘ve been and what I‘ve done in my 40 odd years of life so you can stow that comment.
> [/qb]


If you‘ve been around the service for that long then demonstraight some of this maturity you claim and act like a gentleman and a soldier.

I won‘t take back any of my statements to either of you as you both deserve every word I said.

Differences of opinion are also fine but there is a time and place!


Slim


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by EMEgirl:
> [qb]
> 
> I‘m fairly new to this forum, so because of the way you guys have treated tree hugger (a loyal and higly rated member) for expressing her opinions, I too am wondering what kind of backlash I will receive for speaking up too. [/qb]


None if you are reasonable, polite and express well thought out points.

Slim


----------



## Harris (13 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by EMEgirl:
> [qb] I‘m just wondering how professional all of you boys would think it was if tree hugger or I, or another female CF member would throw pictures up of herself on this forum looking equally "klassy and sassy"? Perhaps, if it‘s such a morale booster, all of the female CF members serving overseas should just start bearing their breasts and donning red lipstick to make "the boys" happy. [/qb]


To be honest, go for it.  I wouldn‘t have any problem with that.  As long as nudity isn‘t involved, nor spam, then by all means go ahead.


----------



## Harris (13 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by tree hugger:
> [qb] I did not change the content of my posts.  Enough said. [/qb]


If that is the case then what does this mean?



> Originally posted by tree hugger:
> [qb] Just seemed to be a ditsy thing to do. You boys are welcoming enough, don‘t you think? Not enough room on the welcoming wagon for me!
> 
> [ 2004-04-13, 16:18: Message edited by: tree hugger ] [/qb]


----------



## tree hugger (13 Apr 2004)

grammer edit


----------



## Harris (13 Apr 2004)

OK.  I‘ll buy that.  Been there done that too.
Really though, I‘m not trying to rattle your chain, but I for one am tired of the whole "If it‘s not politically correct, then don‘t say/do it." that some people seem to be preaching.  If somone wants to post pictures of themselves staring off into space, then so be it, as long as they are not breaking the rules Mike has set for these things.  Are some people offended by the pin-up photo‘s?  Yes.  Then my suggestion is don‘t go look at them.  I‘m offended by people who smoke in public places.  Therefore I don‘t go to places where people are smoking.  I certanly don‘t state my opinion for all to hear and say how dare they smoke.  It‘s a personal choice and I only wish more people would think of something good to say vice something unkind when presented with a situation where things are not going the way they would like.  As a wise man once said, "If you can‘t say something nice, don‘t say anything at all."


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2004)

Treehugger,
You‘re right. I was thinking of your other self righteous one.


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Apr 2004)

Am I living in the Victorian Era?    
Come on I found the photos tasteful and refreshing compared to what we see today.

To tree hugger and emegirl,when you go out shopping for cloths don‘t you buy the ones that look good and to show off your physical attributes to compete against other females and to catch the male eye?

The human male is a visual animal and has been for 1,000‘s of years and will be for 1,000‘s to come and we like looking at the female body as it‘s the closest thing to perfection in structural Engineering.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Apr 2004)

Kay;

Thanks for the thoughtful gesture, the pictures have a very professional quality to them.  

I would give treehugger a hug as I get the feeling she sorely needs one, but having reached the vaunted heights of Officer Cadet, she is just too unapproachable, being all important and stuff.

As for "x-rating", I find the imagination is often more titillating than revealing everything.  The biggest sex organ we have is the brain.

Oh, and royal highland fusilier - next time you lock up a thread because there is already a similar topic going on, how about providing a link to that other topic so we don‘t have to search ****‘s half acre to find it?  Just a suggestion.

Good luck, Kay, and let us know if hard copies of the calendar will ever be available.  Off to look at your website now, perhaps the answers I seek will be there.

For what it is worth, treehugger, check out CWAC recruiting posters from the 1940s, or come to think of it, check out recruiting posters now - they tend to pick the most attractive people (male and female) to put on them, in order to "sell" the product.  It‘s nothing new and certainly nothing shameful.  And not everyone has to join up at the CFRC in order to help out.  From each according to their gifts...

Would you tell a little old lady knitting socks to go sign up instead?


----------



## winchable (13 Apr 2004)

Yeah it‘s either that or we stare at our own hairy shapeless body.

I thought these photos were almost a return to the sexual reserve of another era gone by, and were an improvement on some of the Raunch you get today. (bad rap videos, X-Tina, etc.)

It‘s not something I would bring to church, but it‘s not something I wouldn‘t hesitate to pin up in my house if I still lived with my parents.

All from the mouth of a Male of course.
But there are plenty of valid arguments from the other perspective;
So before this thread becomes a pile-on flame war, I suggest everyone agrees to disagree right now becuase this kind of argument is about as productive as the kind you can have over religion etc.


----------



## bossi (13 Apr 2004)

This is interesting.
A civilian posts some pix for "the boys", and then somebody is rude to her (what a nice way to say "thanks for your thoughtful, caring, patriotic donation to troop morale" ... NOT - for your edification; when we received Christmas packages in Kabul we didn‘t complain if we received something we didn‘t like, the non-Christian Canadians didn‘t flame the donations - the gift was accepted in the spirit it was intended).

It‘s even more interesting when you compare the rudeness in this thread to the tone in the thread on gay marriages - somehow, most people there have kept a civil tongue in their head while discussing another emotionally-charged issue (ah, but there‘s the key, isn‘t it?  "Discussion of an emotionally-charged issue" ... and apparently some people have let their emotions get the better of them ... or should I say, have brought out the worst in them ... ?)

Finally, a small personal comment:
Six months in a filthy environment, nine and a half time zones away from your child, sleeping in a tent, lying on a rifle at night, having to wear body armour for every trip outside the wire, and not knowing if the next land mine/incoming missile/suicide bomber has your name on it ... that‘s quite stressful.
It‘s even more stressful when you realise you don‘t have a partner at home waiting for you - frankly, it hurts - it hurts a he11 of a lot.

Silvia Pecota understood this (an incredibly talented photographer with the Toronto Sun), and created several postcards/pin-ups for the troops on Op APOLLO, PALLADIUM, and ATHENA - it‘s art, it‘s beaufiful, and it‘s appreciated by those for whom it was intended:
Pecota Salute To The Troops 

Pecota home page

So, if a lonely soldier enjoys the company of a pin-up, God bless him or her (it just might be the last thing they see before they die).

Tree-hugger:  I hope your military career is short and painful - you definitely don‘t have what it takes in the "class" department, loser.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2004)

marcus,
You silver tongued devil


----------



## KlassyKay (13 Apr 2004)

WOW....the number of private messages and emails that have come from all of you today is touching, and I appreciate each and every one of them (including one from tree hugger - she stepped up to the plate and tried to right this wrong in a very classy way so boys, everyone should just *step down* from the plate and put an end to the hostilities!)

I think what I find most entertaining about some of the comments in this thread, tho, is how my photos could offend anyone!  In my opening statment, I tried very succinctly to offer a description of what you‘d find if you followed the link to the *For The Boys* photo album - that being Pin-Ups!!  If you like pin-ups, then you‘d probably go take a peek.  If you don‘t like pin-ups, then why would you follow the link?  I don‘t like spiders, for example, even tho there are millions of threads and websites dedicated to spiders -- I simply choose not to visit them.

And certainly, Chatelaine has offered as provocative images on their covers as is seen in my dedications!

Over many months, I have had the pleasure of communicating with hundreds and hundreds of troops in Afghanistan, Iraq and abroad, during times when a *hello* from someone, anyone, made all the difference in the world.  In the past month alone on phone duty (I call it phone duty but it‘s actually a communication line I‘ve set up with some majors, colonel‘s etc., currently on tour abroad), we‘ve alleviated 3 suicides (and one was Canadian).  I won‘t begin to take credit for that but I was there for them as a shoulder when they needed it.....and today, they are alive.

That men and woman have to go to war is terrible, bbut often times necessary.  And the stories that I‘ve heard are equally terrible.  Active combat is not pleasant by any stretch of the imagination, and while I am simply not the type to enlist, I will applaud those that do choose to enlist and will offer support whenever I can.  That I choose to do it in stockings and high-heels and red lips is my decision.  I am not inventing the wheel here.....Pin Up support for the troops has been around for a while, and continues because the troops appreciate it.

My posts were not intended to offend any of the female soldiers out there, and in fact, were I a male, I would most likely post Morale Pics for them too!!  Being the human animal that we all are, regardless of how we may renounce it, we all take pleasure in pretty things. There is no deeply-hidden agenda or psyche-delving purpose to my dedications other than to bring pleasure and maybe a few smiles 

I celebrate being a woman in many different forms, one of them is my Pin-Ups.  I do not condem those women who chose to celebrate in hiking boots and t-shirts, so I would ask that you not condem mine.

(whew!)

Now, to those of you wanting the Easter Calendar, just send me an email with your address and I‘ll mail it out to you - sealed with a Kiss! ;-)

I would normally end with *stay sassy sweeties* but I think in this case, I‘ll just say *stay pleasant* and we‘ll work on the sassiness later!

Kisses
Kay xoxo


----------



## brin11 (13 Apr 2004)

Just a few short comments:

While, as a female, I certainly have misgivings about seeing this type of thing posted here, I have learned to leave certain battles alone.  I realize, as I‘ve stated before, that guys enjoy this sort of thing and that mostly it does no harm.  That‘s reality.  It is something I‘ve railed against my whole life though so when I see comments from people like tree hugger I can certainly sympathize.  And bossi, since many posters here have stated that if you don‘t wish to see such pictures then don‘t go there, perhaps posting one of them in plain view might not be the best idea.  Even the original poster gave us a link.  

I don‘t have a problem with them being on this site, look at them if you wish.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Apr 2004)

tree hugger has like 23 posts and a rating of 2 so I wouldn‘t call that a respectful rating or necessarily a productive member.


----------



## Korus (13 Apr 2004)

> Over many months, I have had the pleasure of communicating with hundreds and hundreds of troops in Afghanistan, Iraq and abroad, during times when a *hello* from someone, anyone, made all the difference in the world. In the past month alone on phone duty (I call it phone duty but it‘s actually a communication line I‘ve set up with some majors, colonel‘s etc., currently on tour abroad), we‘ve alleviated 3 suicides (and one was Canadian). I won‘t begin to take credit for that but I was there for them as a shoulder when they needed it.....and today, they are alive.


And for that we salute you.


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by KlassyKay:
> [qb]
> Over many months, I have had the pleasure of communicating with hundreds and hundreds of troops in Afghanistan, Iraq and abroad, during times when a *hello* from someone, anyone, made all the difference in the world.  [/qb]


Kay

    I sent you a PM saying much the same thing...Now I‘ll say it for all to read here. What you are doing...talking and listening to the troops...is just as important for them, sometimes, as what they themselves do for others.

If we could look past the "pretty-girl" aspect of the situation and see someone (like yourself) trying to help, in an age when Canada really doen‘t pay alot of attention to its own military. When troops come home and have to suffer verbal abuse from some of our less-than-well informed citizens after going through six or seven months of **** (see Bossi‘s post)only to be largely ignored by their own government and its members. 

To have someone stand up and offer to help...even just a friendly chat...helps to no end! And you would be (and are ) making a difference. And no one ever said that your chats are solely restricted to men!

As far as I‘m concerned you can carry on even should you choose to wear jeans and a sweatshirt...or even a touque, ski boots and a snow suit.    

Soldier on Kay    

Slim


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Apr 2004)

ouch.  I‘d figure were all adults and in our time in the army we‘ve seen our share of nudity and something as trivial and harmless as this wouldnt but too many. I get a laugh when something like this ‘offends‘ someone but thats only because i view it as harmless. Like really, have you seen whats going on in the world? Please dont swear it makes me upset. Bleh 
I think tree hugger may have over reacted a little (Well a lot IMHO)and might have regret what she said but i think anyone would agree she sure as heck took a pounding over it. Not to mention a few unprofessional fired in her direction.

Then again someone who sleeps under their bed to avoid work parties might not be the best person to comment on whats professional and whats not    
I do think it serves as a good example that to survive in the army you need to relax and just because you take offense at something it doesnt mean thats how it was intended and you might want to think twice before geting rightious.


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Apr 2004)

Thanks again Kay for your moral booster.


----------



## Superman (14 Apr 2004)

Hey kay,
Do you need to be oversea‘s to receive a calendar?


----------



## Garry (14 Apr 2004)

Kay,

Welcome to the board.

I applaud your efforts. Please keep it up.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## KlassyKay (14 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Superman:
> [qb] Hey kay,
> Do you need to be oversea‘s to receive a calendar? [/qb]


Not at all Superman.....simply send me your mailing address via email and I‘ll have one sent out to you!

FYI: anyone requesting a calendar or postcard, send an email with your name, rank, and address (Veteran‘s too!), with "Pin Up" in the subject line - makes it easier for me to identify your mail    

Thanx & Kisses
Kay xoxo


----------



## sdimock (15 Apr 2004)

Hi Ghost778,

I commented on what was professional and what was not and I do recall being severly sleep deprived on occasion  :blotto:  but I don‘t recall ever sleeping under a cot to avoid a work party though


----------



## Infanteer (15 Apr 2004)

This thread is stupid.  How are some of you going to handle incoming lead with the thin skin you panzies have.

PS.  Welcome to the world of the Alpha Male, whether you or the Charter of Rights likes it or not.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Apr 2004)




----------



## nbk (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Michael Dorosh:
> [qb]
> The biggest sex organ we have is the brain.
> 
> [/qb]


Hey speak for yourself. 

If any of the chicks want a male pinup girl pm me...rawr...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by nbk:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


A "male pinup girl".  Yes, I can see that in your case, your brain would be probably smaller than your 5.5 inch penis.  My apologies.

An exception to every rule...


----------



## Pte. Mason (15 Apr 2004)

im with everyone else, i liked them...and dont worry about tree-hugger...we can just let him wallow in his traumatic childhood all by himself, hehehe


----------



## KlassyKay (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by nbk:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KlassyKay (15 Apr 2004)

Actually, speaking of pics, if any of you (boys and girls) have some digitals (or scanned) photos laying around of you at base or on tour, I‘d love to have a copy!

Thanx
Kay xoxo


----------



## KlassyKay (15 Apr 2004)

TO SLIM.........

Darlin, I‘m just reading thru your last post (thanx!) and wanted to comment.......

Regarding my support of the troops.....No, it is not restricted to the boys, tho the Pin-Ups lend themselves to a male audience more than a female audience (notice I said *more than* not *entirely).....

I got an email one day from a female soldier with JFSC who had seen one of my Pics on their Morale Board.  She was actually writing to congratulate me on being Miss JFSC 2003, and to ask what brand of lipstick I wear.  One email led to another and we sort of became pen-pals.  In Jan 04, she was off to Baghdad and after a week or so, she sends me an email asking if she could call.  She did, and called several times during her tour.  It was her first deployment, and a tough one, but she made it, and I think we‘ve both made a new friend!

Granted, the majority of mail I get is from male soldiers, but there are, surprisingly enough, a number of females that also write and I welcome them all.

Kindness and caring is not, and should not, be sex-restricted.

Kisses
Kay xoxo


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Apr 2004)

Michael Dorosh,
Take a bow, cause you just made my morning.Brilliant!  CHEERS


----------



## Armymedic (15 Apr 2004)

Kay,
Thanks for the pics. I scanned your site and like your work. I‘ll be contacting you later.

I also enjoy Silvia Pecota‘s work too. Her picture "The Kiss" is fantastic.

For those of us who have been away, any little reminder of home is always welcome. I do agree with Brinn11 though. Working close with equal numbers of women/men as I do, I know the women would enjoy a similar morale boosting series....but I find they are a little more picky(for lack of better terms) about the model.


Having said that...The rest of you: 

GROW UP!!!!!!!

STAT


----------



## tree hugger (15 Apr 2004)

This kind of thing was a moral booster for me.  It‘s from last weeks issue of the Maple Leaf.  Enjoy!  Maybe you should make the guys a calandar Kay.

CF officers bring IWD ideals to life
By Ruthanne Urquhart 

A brainstorming session in Kabul, Afghanistan has resulted in a flood of cash in support of Afghan women, and three CF officers have marked International Women's Day in a big way. 

Just five days before International Women‘s Day (March 8), Majors Deborah McKenzie and Theresa Norsworthy were discussing what they could do to mark the occasion. They decided on a calendar featuring female personnel of the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) stationed in Kabul, with proceeds from the sale of the calendar benefiting Afghan women in distress. They enlisted Maj Rita LePage (media liaison), and the three pulled it all together. The idea received immediate approval and support from all the key players at HQ ISAF.

â Å“We desperately wanted to do something for women in Afghanistan over and above what is required in our day-to-day jobs,â ? said Maj Norsworthy. â Å“The support and encouragement we have received has been very rewarding, and has given us hope that our small idea and group effort may have a greater impact on women's shelters here.â ? 

The small idea became the "Military Women assisting the empowerment of Afghan Women" calendar. Shot free of charge by Dutch photojournalist Ed Frieser, the calendar features a group photo of female ISAF personnel and Canada's Lieutenant-General Rick Hillier, the new ISAF commander, on the cover. Inside pages highlight personnel from various member nations of the force including Canada, Belgium, Denmark, France, Italy, the UK and the US. 

The original plan was to sell the April 2004 to March 2005 calendar during International Women's Week, with â Å“all proceeds going to women's shelters within the Kabul city area,â ? Maj McKenzie said. â Å“I don‘t believe anyone can imagine the oppression that women in Afghanistan have faced until they actually see it with their own eyes. I cannot tell you how privileged I feel, that we can perhaps make a small difference to these women.â ? 

The print run of 100, which took about 10 hours to produce on the equipment at hand, sold out in an hour, raising about $1 500. That was as far as the original plan went because â Å“we don't have a lot of time or resources here,â ? said Maj LePage. â Å“But we are all women who have choices, who had the option to serve, and we wanted to do something to help give the same possibility of choice to Afghan women.â ? 

Like all good plans, this one took on a life of its own. Mr. Frieser arranged for a printer in the Netherlands to produce a second print run of 500 (also free of charge) so additional orders from personnel in Kabul can be filled. 

â Å“We are continuing to take orders from military members here, and the calendar has been very well received by everyone,â ? said Maj McKenzie. â Å“Of greater surprise is the response we have received from people in Canada. I can only hope they fully understand how fortunate we are as Canadiansâ â€perhaps raising the awareness of even just a few Canadians will make this all worthwhile. However, what is most important is trying to positively affect the lives of these women in Afghanistan.â ? 

Ms. Urquhart is the managing editor of CF Personnel Newsletter.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Apr 2004)

I think we all know who will be showing up for  FEB, the month of love.

 

on a side note, do women over there really want to change how they fit in the culture? Are we doing a good thing or are we pushing our wester views on an easter culture. 
"Well WE think women should vote so you better start letting them" kindathing.
Maybe thats best left to another thread though.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Apr 2004)

You enjoy articles in the Maple Leaf, why am I not surprised.


----------



## KlassyKay (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by tree hugger:
> [qb]   Maybe you should make the guys a calandar Kay. [/qb]


Ummmmmm......what guys?  I thought I already had! (or did that sarcasm escape me?)

Raising funds for less fortunate societies has always been very high on my list of *support* issues, but since this thread is dedicated to troop support, I‘ll not delve into my CV here.  But regarding the state and conditions of Women‘s shelters in Afghanistan is one that I, along with other internet models who rally for the Armed Forces, have taken a keen interest in. In 2003, we donated $5,000 U.S. to the cause.

I think we must keep in mind that offering monetary assistance for these women (or any such entity) should not be confused with offering a new life, and in reality, I do not believe it is our lot in life to offer such.  Many of these societies, that we feel are backwards, oppressive, etc., are older and more established than Canada itself, and frankly, many of these women wouldn‘t know how to live outside of it.  Truely, many of them are unhappy but so are thousands and thousands of our own Canadian women.  While we can offer assistance and try to make the world a better place for them to live and flourish, I question to what degree we have the right to actually change and reinvent the course of natural society development.

Don‘t get me wrong, I wish these women a better life, and it‘s thru education and the luxury of choice that we will see their eventual growth, but ultimately, it will only be thru escapism to other countries, or the revamping of their existing governments that will see any short-term changes or improvements to their existing society and their role in it.........and that‘s an entirely different thread!

Kisses
Kay


----------



## combat_medic (15 Apr 2004)

A few points to ponder

If I put up pictures of naked men in my office, or in the mess, don‘t you think people would eventually complain? Even though all the girls may like to look at a firefighters calendar, not everyone is going to share that opinion. If would have to come down because it‘s offensive to some. Whether it‘s naked men OR naked women, it‘s inappropriate for the workplace.

Next, a heterosexual, female friend of mine has a tattoo of a 40s FEMALE piup on her arm. Not every woman finds pictures like that offensive.

As far as being professional in the workplace, I agree completely. If a guy wants to look at porn in his spare time, that‘s his decision, but if it interferes with his work, then it should be taken control of. I think military women or men being objectified in front of their fellow soldiers provides a compromising situation as well. For an officer‘s wife to pose in a calendar is one thing, but a for a co-worker to do it, it makes a very difficult work environment. We‘re all supposed to be integrating and working as a team, and if you can‘t keep your personal and your professional life seperate, then it will cause problems for everyone.

For women who CHOOSE to be models, strippers, or otherwise choose to display their body to the public, good for them. It‘s their free choice, and they‘re not being forced into it. It doesn‘t put back women‘s rights, because women are just as guilty as objectifying men (but typically men son‘t seem to mind as much). Go to a strip club; when women are stripping, men are sitting and watching. If one stands up and tries to touch the dancer, they‘re hauled out on their ear. Compare this to male strippers; women jump on, grab, grope, fondle, dance with, and otherwise are all over this guy. Who do you think is getting the fair shake in this deal? Who would you say is being more objectified?


----------



## NMPeters (15 Apr 2004)

I'm a woman. I've been in the Army Reserves for 24 years. I would first like to extend a welcome to Kay. Very nice pictures, by the way. Well done. You're a very beautiful woman.

What did I think when I looked at those pictures? Well the first thing that went through my head was envy. The second thing was, hey, I look that that in a bathing suit. No really I do. That's my story and I'm sticking to it (I wish).

Do they â Å“objectifyâ ? women? I don't know. I guess that all depends on who you are and how you look at the world. If you think that Kay's pictures â Å“objectifyâ ? women, then you will also have to think the same thing for any magazine cover that you see with a woman on the front, and that includes the fitness magazines. Holy Hannah, have you seen some of some of the women on those covers? (yeah yeah again with the envy). Now I'm assuming that you ladies are in your early 20s so I have to ask you this. When you go out at night, do you do your hair, put on your makeup, put on something nice? Come on. We all do it. I do it. It is, in effect, a mating ritual that is prominent within the animal kingdom. I know that doesn't sound very pleasant, but it's true. It is each person's way of gaining attention of the opposite (or same whichever floats your boat) sex. It's the dance. And doesn't it feel nice to know you look nice? To be appreciated for that? I'll be honest and put up my hand for that one. Because, yes, it does feel good. But by doing all this, are we not, in effect, objectifying ourselves each and every time we do the hair, put on the makeup, put on the cute little blouse? The only difference here is that Kay is immortalizing herself in pictures. And to be even more honest, if I looked like that, I would too.

Do these pictures set back womanhood by 50 years? Of course not. What does set women back are the repressive actions of some governments/religions/cultures etc that don't allow women to be educated, don't allow them a voice, set them on fire if they don't give birth to the right gender of child and all the other heinous things that some women are subjected to around the world. Let's put things in perspective here. You ladies are still quite young. Trust me, you really need to learn to pick your fights. I applaud your passion in the matter, but look at things objectively, see them for what they really are, and apply that passion where it's really needed.


----------



## KlassyKay (15 Apr 2004)

TO NMPeters.........

Bless your heart, darlin!! (and thanx!)

For the record, I am not in my 20‘s (tho I can vaguely remember them!)  For shock value, I could divulge my age, but that would be breaking a model‘s #1 rule - never tell them how old you are!  But suffice it to say that I will attribute my calm responses to some of the younger females on this thread, to maturity.

There are many worthwhile *fights* in this life for us as women, men, society in general, to take up arms (and attitudes) against, and in many cases, it would seem where we are on the chronological scale of things, tends to determine which fights we choose.  Tho I can honestly say battling a Pin-Up waving *hello* and blowing a *kiss* of support to the troops was never one of my fights!!

Kisses
Kay


----------



## AlphaCharlie (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by combat_medic:
> [qb]
> If I put up pictures of naked men in my office, or in the mess, don‘t you think people would eventually complain? Even though all the girls may like to look at a firefighters calendar, not everyone is going to share that opinion. If would have to come down because it‘s offensive to some. Whether it‘s naked men OR naked women, it‘s inappropriate for the workplace.
> [/qb]


Don‘t you remember your SHARP training? That‘s considered sexual harrassment!

*looks proud that he acctually remembered something*


----------



## Marauder (15 Apr 2004)

Major Peters, ma‘am,   

Just when I thought common sense had abandoned this place.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Apr 2004)

> So I‘m watching **** Cheney on TV denouncing  *cock*  fights, when Joe runs in, yelling that his purebred  *bitch*  had pissed on the carpet. In the next room, we found the ****ing evidence. Then, Harry‘s *** began braying out in the barnyard, where it was hot as ****.


So I‘m getting a kick outta how the automatic censor is not allowing Cheney‘s first name (D**k) but let‘s the others through.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Apr 2004)

C-6 General Purpose Machine Gun:

ammo: 7.62x51mm NATO Link

cyclic rate: 650-1000 rnds per minute

operation: gas operated, air-cooled, belt fed

range: 800m SF role: 1800m

Who needs girly pics when your carrying that piece of destruction....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Apr 2004)

Infanteer did you mean for that post in this thread.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Apr 2004)

You bet, check her out....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Apr 2004)

Ah I see now, I some how missed the last part. "Who needs girly pics when your carrying that piece of destruction...."

Thank God I‘m not in Recce platoon.


----------



## kruger (15 Apr 2004)

I agree with Infanteer. The FN Mag-58 is a stunning piece of Belgian craftsmanship. Squeezing a few rounds off it must be better than sex.
P.S
It‘s a shame they withdrew the Ma‘Deuce (Browning M2HB or .50 Cal). When I here its specific thump-thumping sound when firing I get a boner (true story!).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Apr 2004)

The 25mm is a site to behold.  If I were a betting man I‘d say the .50 will be back.  Possibley for the LUVW.


----------



## Slim (16 Apr 2004)

Gents (and Ladies)

I cordially invite each and every one of you, who so love the machine gun, to come out and try the Mrk 19

 http://www.hkpro.com/gmg.htm 

Arguably the best 8 minutes of my military career!

Slim


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Apr 2004)

This hasn‘t got off topic or anything.


----------



## KlassyKay (16 Apr 2004)

Off topic indeed......but a refreshing change, no?

Say, I‘m no expert (no kidding!) about guns and stuff, but here‘s a pic a buddy sent me recently from Kandahar......and that gun looks an awful lot like the Mrk19 you mentioned Slim.....is the Mrk19 an improvement on the one shown in this pic?

Strange stuff piquing my curiousity these days!

Kay

EDIT:  it has occured to me (thanx Slim) that pic may have been from a special op, so I‘ve removed it......I mean, I could show it to you, but then I‘d have to.....oh, you know how it goes!!


----------



## Infanteer (16 Apr 2004)

Sorry Kay, that‘s a M2 50 cal.  It shoots large rounds as opposed to 40mm grenades.

Good try though.


----------



## KlassyKay (16 Apr 2004)

Thanx Infanteer........and of course, shooting grenades must be much more fun than just shooting rounds!!  Of course, the only time I ever shot a gun (rifle) was Moose hunting with my Dad one year (for food not for sport!), but for your purposes, I can see the appeal to grenades!

Kay


----------



## Slim (16 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> [qb] Sorry Kay, that‘s a M2 50 cal.  It shoots large rounds as opposed to 40mm grenades.
> 
> Good try though. [/qb]


Sorry Ma am,

 seeing as how this thread is, somewhat, revolving around your presence I should have been more specific. 

As Infanteer said the Mark 19 is a grenade machine gun currently in service with the U.S. and others (Germany?)

The last time I was south of the border I was given the chance to fire one.

Your friend has his hand on a Browning M2 .50 calibre machine gun. Mounted on what may be but is deffinitely NOT a Hummer but is a UNIMOG (Thanks to Kay for confirming that)  

Slim


----------



## KlassyKay (16 Apr 2004)

Ahhh, tentative Slim.......(thanx!)
But don‘t apologize for talking about things that you all know lots about........if I have a question, I‘ll pose it!! (as I did - and go figure I‘d mess up a machine gun with a grenade machine!)  I should probably just let you get on with things anyway, but gosh, I think I‘m getting a little attached to you all!

Kisses
Kay


----------



## buglog1 (22 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Superman:
> [qb] Im just a private so this probably doesnt mean much ...[/qb]


...should not sell yourself short with a statment like that.  IMHO of course.

Cheers


----------



## sdimock (22 Apr 2004)

Hello All,

The ladies had said they would like to see some pictures of the guy‘s as well.

Here you go, 1 cool guy and 2 hot guys    

 http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=ZMisc/Cool_Guy.JPG 

 http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=ZMisc/Hot_Guy_1.jpg 

 http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=ZMisc/Hot_Guy_2.jpg


----------



## homerjsimpson (22 Apr 2004)

Well ive just skimmed over the thred soooo was there T&A in the pics? If not... WHO THE FUK CARES..... (PM me w/ da real pics     )


----------



## KlassyKay (22 Apr 2004)

LOL - over a hundred posts, and no, no T&A 
Makes ‘ya wonder what all the fuss was about!


----------

